# Scale rot question...



## KSTAR (Apr 26, 2009)

I was curious to know what creates scale rot and what can be used to get rid of scale rot...I never had a scale rot issue before and I had to re-home my tegus a bit back but now my situation is alot better so I had got my hybrid back from friend of mine that I re-homed it to and I noticed the scale rot on the side of the head and it's not much it's very small but now that I know that's what it is I want it gone so does anyone have Some information they can give me so I can clear it up because I don't want it to spread so if anyone can help it'll be great. Thanks


----------



## ashesc212 (Apr 27, 2009)

There's several things that could cause scale rot:

High Humidity (and not being able to dry off completely)
Wet Substrate (and not being able to dry off completely)
Dermatitis
Bacterial Abscesses
Burns
Infections from Burns or Skin Abrasions

These need to be treated because the bacteria can get into the bloodstream and kill the tegu.

(By the way - this is all from the April 2009 issue of _Reptiles
_)

Anyway - you need to get him into a dry environment with dry substrate w/ good ventilation. Make sure you have the right basking temperature and ambient temp. Then you should bring him to a herp vet to get an antibiotic asap before it becomes a bigger issue.

Do you know if your friend had the temps to hot that gave him a burn, resulting in a bacterial infection? 

Let us know how it goes and also show pics if you can.

PS - I'm glad to hear that your friend was nice enough to give you your tegu back.


----------



## KSTAR (Apr 27, 2009)

thanks alot for the feedback and info..well heres a pic of the marking i hope it helps...


----------



## EG6 (Apr 27, 2009)

hope he/she gets betta..


----------



## ashesc212 (Apr 28, 2009)

did you get him into the vet? 

it's hard to tell by the pics but it looks like it could be scale rot or some sort of wound

either way - he prob needs antibiotics


----------



## KSTAR (Apr 29, 2009)

hey thanks for all the help ashesc...i have an anitbiotic ointment i ordered at my job and im currently applying it daily so if i dont see any results or some clearing up within a week or so then straight to the vet i go


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey KStar I'm sadden about your situation and it sucks that your friend didn't give it proper care but maybe you should have looked into it more and see if he knew how to care for tegu. Well at least you have it back and can give it proper care and it'll get better with the ointment. If by any chance it doesn't let me know and I can refer you to a great vet that's in queens,ny since I see your in nyc. His name is Dr.Moflofo and he's very experienced with reptiles and he doesn't charge an arm and a leg.


----------

